# Balkan VS English



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

What exactly is the difference between a Balkan and an English blend? I goggled it, but didn't find an answer. 

I read that Balkans had orientals, but so don't a lot of English's I have smoked. 


Anyone point me in the right direction and give me examples and what kinds of tobacco's are what. Should the two be smoked out of different pipes, or can I smoke them in the same pipe. I still can't really discern between one English and another, so a latakia blend is a latakia blend.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

As I understand it, a english blend is a virginia/latakia blend, or a virginia/latakia with a small amount of orientals (serving as spice).
In a balkan blend orientals play a bigger role, not just as spice, so the virginia/latakia/orientals proportion is more balanced. These kind of tobaccos are spicier than english blends...
A oriental blend is mainly orientals/virginias, the orientals playing the major role (with no latakia at all, or just with a pinch).

Some tobaccos are hard to place in one of those categories, as they fall between... for instance, Squadron Leader is defined as a English blend for some, as a balkan blend for others... I guess it depends on the amount of orientals it takes, subjectively, to rate it in one of those groups.

The same happens between balkan and oriental blends... it also depends on the balance of different leafs... Early Morning Pipe, as an example, is very low on the latakia and high on orientals... some say it is a light english, others will call it a balkan, some may say it's a orientals blend.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

That makes sense. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad to help!
About smoking those types of blends in different pipes: if you have enough pipes for it (and it depends on your smoking habits), I would say YES. I smoke about 2-3 bowls per day, and currently have 8 pipes (2 more on the mail), 3 of them are dedicated to english/balkan blends and one goes to orientals. I think orientals (without latakia or very light on it) deserve a dedicated pipe to be fully enjoyed... I don´t smoke many vapers though (1 pipe to them), neither many aro's (another pipe to those).
However, I´m feeling short on pipes, and luckly a few corncobs can help me through it, untill I have some time ($) to increase my collection.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> What exactly is the difference between a Balkan and an English blend? I goggled it, but didn't find an answer.
> 
> I read that Balkans had orientals, but so don't a lot of English's I have smoked.
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction and give me examples and what kinds of tobacco's are what. Should the two be smoked out of different pipes, or can I smoke them in the same pipe. I still can't really discern between one English and another, so a latakia blend is a latakia blend.


Simply the percentage of Latakia is less in a Balkan and the oriental content is greater. They can be smoked in the same pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Interesting info. I have been pondering this question as well. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also as with "English" blends, you will find "Balkans" falling into two camps- Syrian latakia and Cyprian Latakia. And believe me that one ingredient makes a world of difference especially when trying to find a replacement for the old famous Balkans like *Balkan Sobranie*. Many Balkans lay claim to being similar to B.S. but list Cyprian as its Latakia component. They will surely miss the mark. One such tobacco is similarly titled and packaged Balkan Sasieni by Peter Stokkebye. They claim to have a similar recipe and some people buy it because of the name and packaging and while it is a nice tasting tobacco, in my opinion there is no resemblance.

Here are some Balkan Blends 
*Cyprian Latakia Camp*
Frog Morton on the Bayou,
Compton's of Gashiels "Macedonia",
Royal from L.J. Peretti,
Cornell & Diehl Odessa,
Dan Tobacco Bill Baileys Blend,
Stokkebye -Balkan Sasieni,
GL Pease Abington,
GLPease Caravan,
Stokkebye Balkan supreme, 
Samuel Gawith Balkan flake,
*Syrian Latakia Camp*
Balkan Sobranie (Discontinued)
Brebbia Preludio Mixture #60 (Some call this an English)
Wellars balkan blend,
McClelland Syrian full Balkan
Schurch Tornia (Also lists Perique as an ingredient)


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> As I understand it, a english blend is a virginia/latakia blend, or a virginia/latakia with a small amount of orientals (serving as spice).
> In a balkan blend orientals play a bigger role, not just as spice, so the virginia/latakia/orientals proportion is more balanced. These kind of tobaccos are spicier than english blends...
> A oriental blend is mainly orientals/virginias, the orientals playing the major role (with no latakia at all, or just with a pinch).
> 
> ...


Thank you, Requiem, I've finally found a logical and clear definition of Balkans and Orientals, and of the difference between these traditional blends, all of which I like.

:bump:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This thread makes me want to pick up some straight blending tobaccos and experiment. Sort of figure out what the heck's going on with each component.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

MarkC said:


> This thread makes me want to pick up some straight blending tobaccos and experiment. Sort of figure out what the heck's going on with each component.


Well worth the effort and cost. Just allow your concoctions sufficient time to "meld" before trying them and making alterations.

Through this experimentation I found I love a Balkan with a fairly high percentage of Yenidje, a little unsweetened black cavendish, and what tops them, is a hefty addition of Perique!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> This thread makes me want to pick up some straight blending tobaccos and experiment. Sort of figure out what the heck's going on with each component.


Its a lot of fun to blend and you learn quite bit about other blends by doing it. You might have some failures at first but the successes make it worth it in the end.


----------

